# Casey Anthony Verdict



## Thomas Barriano

Unfriggen believable. NOT Guilty of everything but lying to authorities. :-(
The OJ verdict all over again


----------



## Joby Becker

Thomas Barriano said:


> Unfriggen believable. NOT Guilty of everything but lying to authorities. :-(
> The OJ verdict all over again


I would have voted the same way...

I watched almost all of the trial..I have my suspicions, but it was never proven that she killed her daughter in any manner....lots of very suspicious behavior, but NO proof....as a juror, you have to look at the evidence...coulda been a bizarre reaction to an accident, and that is as reasonable as thinking she killed her.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I imagine that she will have to live the rest of her life looking over her shoulder. She would have been safer in prison.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Dunno how you can react like that to an accident, lie about and not report your baby missing for weeks and not be seen as guilty. I hope someone kidnaps her and removes her reproductive organs, sans pain meds. I knew the bitch would walk, this is what is wrong with our system.


----------



## Joby Becker

all I am saying is there was NO PROOF that she KILLED the girl.

I think there is a good chance that she killed her, but the evidence put forth did not prove it to me....that is what I am saying

I think they proved that the dead child was probably in the trunk and playhouse outside, and that somebody buried her, most likely Casey...but did not see any proof that came close to proving that she killed the child.

if you think there is PROOF of that, explain it, cause like I said I watched almost the entire thing..and I didnt see it.


----------



## Howard Knauf

My biggest issue is with the parents. Seems no one in that entire family does the right thing...even an ex-homicide investigator.


----------



## Randy Allen

Should have been manslaughter. Involuntary or not, but manslaughter none the less.
There was prove enough for that.


----------



## Joby Becker

Howard Knauf said:


> My biggest issue is with the parents. Seems no one in that entire family does the right thing...even an ex-homicide investigator.


very hinky stuff went on, that much is for sure...


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Howard Knauf said:


> My biggest issue is with the parents. Seems no one in that entire family does the right thing...even an ex-homicide investigator.


I'm with ya there. The whole family needs to be lined up and shot. 

I don't give it a shit if it was my own daughter or not, kill my grandkid, I wouldn't lie to cover your ass. WTF is wrong with people? She was a baby and no one in that family was willing to protect her. Maybe we should require a test, lic and psych eval to have a child. #-o


----------



## Joby Becker

poor example but here goes..

They find my dog's skeleton in the dump, with her collar and tag on her, and some mail from my house..and the bag had duct tape on it, and the dog is taped into a bundle

they investigate it, they talk to my neighbors who say the dog hasnt been seen for 6 months, but they smelled something terrible in my shed 5 months ago..they find the same duct tape in my house and it matches up perfectly to the peice on the dog, that had MY fingerprints on it..

I deny the whole thing....

Is that proof that I killed my dog?


----------



## Jim Nash

Joby Becker said:


> poor example but here goes..
> 
> They find my dog's skeleton in the dump, with her collar and tag on her, and some mail from my house..and the bag had duct tape on it, and the dog is taped into a bundle
> 
> they investigate it, they talk to my neighbors who say the dog hasnt been seen for 6 months, but they smelled something terrible in my shed 5 months ago..they find the same duct tape in my house and it matches up perfectly to the peice on the dog, that had MY fingerprints on it..
> 
> I deny the whole thing....
> 
> Is that proof that I killed my dog?



Depends on the jury .


----------



## Tyree Johnson

Joby Becker said:


> poor example but here goes..
> 
> They find my dog's skeleton in the dump, with her collar and tag on her, and some mail from my house..and the bag had duct tape on it, and the dog is taped into a bundle
> 
> they investigate it, they talk to my neighbors who say the dog hasnt been seen for 6 months, but they smelled something terrible in my shed 5 months ago..they find the same duct tape in my house and it matches up perfectly to the peice on the dog, that had MY fingerprints on it..
> 
> I deny the whole thing....
> 
> Is that proof that I killed my dog?


Sounds like it to me


----------



## susan tuck

I watched the whole trial too, (had nothing better to do, since I have been sidelined with an injury). I thought she was guilty of 1st degree murder, (stemming from aggravated child abuse) but at the same time, since the trial was on Court TV, I also had to listen to the "commentators", so my POV is different from that of the jurors. I also used to know a girl who actually used to give her toddler son cough medicine so that he would sleep and she could party, so the idea of the mother chloroforming the toddler to make her sleep was not out of the realm of possibility to me.

The thing is, the jury found her innocent, so that's that, it's over. I think it's wrong to second guess jurors in any particular case, whether it be this case or the OJ case, or anything in between. This is our system, good or bad. I would be interested in hearing from the jurors, just to understand the verdict from their perspective. Joby, direct physical evidence is not required for a finding of guilt in a 1st degree murder. Very often cases are primarily circumstantial. That said, I don't like the death penalty, I would like to see it repealed 100%, but that's neither here nor there, since the jury is not supposed to consider the penalty when determining guilt or innocence.

I also feel very badly for the grand parents, their granddaughter was taken from them, at least they will have their daughter.


----------



## Joby Becker

susan tuck said:


> I watched the whole trial too, (had nothing better to do, since I have been sidelined with an injury). I thought she was guilty of 1st degree murder, (stemming from aggravated child abuse) but at the same time, since the trial was on Court TV, I also had to listen to the "commentators", so my POV is different from that of the jurors. I also used to know a girl who actually used to give her toddler son cough medicine so that he would sleep and she could part, so the idea of the mother chloroforming the toddler to make her sleep was not out of the realm of possibility to me.
> 
> The thing is, the jury found her innocent, so that's that, it's over. I think it's wrong to second guess jurors in any particular case, whether it be this case or the OJ case, or anything in between. This is our system, good or bad. I would be interested in hearing from the jurors, just to understand the verdict from their perspective. *Joby, direct physical evidence is not required for a finding of guilt in a 1st degree murder. *Very often cases are primarily circumstantial. That said, I don't like the death penalty, I would like to see it repealed 100%.


oh I understand that...for me there was not really any proof that she killed her, aside from her bizarre behavior after the death. and that was not enough for me..even if she did chloroform the baby to go to sleep, or gave it medicine and the baby died...that is not first degree murder...unless she intended to kill the baby. and I didnt see enough proof of that even, for me...

all I can say is that I would have gave the same judgement as them. Personally I think in my mind that there is a chance that she killed the girl, accidentally or on purpose, and there is also a smaller chance that there was some other sort of accident, and she freaked.. I did not see any evidence that I thought proved that a murder occured, even though it was ruled a homicide by the ME. and if I was on a Jury, I would weigh the evidence, not what I suspected happened...


----------



## susan tuck

Joby Becker said:


> oh I understand that...for me there was not really any proof that she killed her, aside from her bizarre behavior after the death. and that was not enough for me..even if she did chloroform the baby to go to sleep, or gave it medicine and the baby died...that is not first degree murder...unless she intended to kill the baby. and I didnt see enough proof of that even, for me...
> ...


Joby: In the state of Florida, felony murder is a capital offense. Killing a child while committing child abuse, whether or not you intended for the child to die, is still felony murder and therefore, a capital offense. Chloroforming a baby, is felony child abuse. So had the jurors believed she chloroformed the baby, even if only to make the baby sleep, that is a capital offense.


----------



## Joby Becker

susan tuck said:


> Joby: In the state of Florida, felony murder is a capital offense. Killing a child while committing child abuse, whether or not you intended for the child to die, is still felony murder and therefore, a capital offense. Chloroforming a baby, is felony child abuse. So had the jurors believed she chloroformed the baby, even if only to make the baby sleep, that is a capital offense.


ok...

Like I said..I "think" she probably did it...but I did not see enough evidence for ME, to prove it to ME...that is all I am saying...I have reasonable doubt.
obviously, there were at least 12 others that did not think they proved their case either..the jury..


----------



## susan tuck

Joby Becker said:


> ok...
> 
> Like I said..I "think" she probably did it...but I did not see enough evidence for ME, to prove it to ME...that is all I am saying...I have reasonable doubt.
> obviously, there were at least 12 others that did not think they proved their case either..the jury..


I agree, the jury and you felt there was reasonable doubt, I completely respect that, I just have a different opinion, I'm not saying mine is necessarily the correct opinion, just my opinion.....if that makes any sense.


----------



## Joby Becker

susan tuck said:


> I agree, the jury and you felt there was reasonable doubt, I completely respect that, I just have a different opinion, I'm not saying mine is necessarily the correct opinion, just my opinion.....if that makes any sense.


Did they give you enough proof that she obtained and used chloroform?
that was a big one for me, they did not convince me of it, It they did, I would probably have voted guilty of something other than lying..


----------



## Thomas Jones

its F'd up. Who goes out partying for a month when your child is missing and did the girl just chloroform herself or something. 

Friend of mine sent this to me. He saw it on twitter and its a reply tweet. I thought it was hilarious 

@KimKardashian: CASEY ANTHONY FOUND NOT GUILTY!!!! I am speechless!!!

@HahawhitePPL----so was Nicole Brown Simpson's family when your dad got OJ off!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Thomas Jones

Joby Becker said:


> Did they give you enough proof that she obtained and used chloroform?
> that was a big one for me, they did not convince me of it, It they did, I would probably have voted guilty of something other than lying..


 
The 80 searches for how to break someone's neck is what got me. I'll tell ya something else too maybe soem of you that watched the trial can confirm but I think I saw the judge mention something about a hawk making noise outside of a window. The Indians believe that a hawks cry is a cry for truth. I googled it and couldn't find anything but maybe some of you that kept up with it can comfirm there was actually a hawk around a window


----------



## Jim Nash

What was brought up to the jury isn't the only factor that relates to the verdict . The make up of the jury is also a big factor . Get a certain mix and it could go either way . 

When I was a Deputy Sheriff , I sat through jury selection and some lawyers were very good at finding a juror with a strong personality that could control the rest . The really good lawyers on either side also did a good job at pleading their case DURING the jury selection . It was interesting watching them work and hearing them talk during breaks about how good a certain juror would be for their case . 

I've sat outside of the room as the juries deliberated . Believe me you would be amazed how one strong juror could sway a jury made up of mainly sheep . 

The most memorable for me was a case where a pimp broke into another pimp's home and assaulted him , in front of a teenage girl who was in the house . He stabbed the pimp dozens of times til he thought he was dead . He then raped the teenage girl . As this was happening the "dead guy" jumped out of the second story window . The attacker ran down and beat the guy with an iron skillet and dragged him down the basement thinking he was finally dead (which he wasn't). He then took the girl and was arrested a few days later with the girl . 

During the trial he admitted to the assault but claimed self defence . He also admitted to having sex with the teenage girl but claimed it was consensual .

I sat through the entire trial . The suspect's own lawyer told me she didn't think he had a chance to win and didn't know how to defend him so she threw everything at the jury . She was also hopeful a certain loud outspoken juror who help her case . 

During deliberations I could hear this guy taking charge . The whole jury wanted to convict on everything right away except for the ace in the hole the defence attorney chose . He agreed on the attempted murder but stated he thought he was innocent of rape because he , the juror , couldn't rape someone after almost killing someone . Guess he never heard of power rapists . He was found guilty of attempted murder and innocent of rape and kidnapping . 

The suspect was stunned , his lawyer and everyone else . It was the first time I ever heard a Judge not thank a jury for doing their duty . She was visibly angry . 

I don't know of a better system , just saying that like everything else in this world it's not perfect .


----------



## Joby Becker

Thomas Jones said:


> The 80 searches for how to break someone's neck is what got me. I'll tell ya something else too maybe soem of you that watched the trial can confirm but I think I saw the judge mention something about a hawk making noise outside of a window. The Indians believe that a hawks cry is a cry for truth. I googled it and couldn't find anything but maybe some of you that kept up with it can comfirm there was actually a hawk around a window


I did not see anywhere in the trial where there were 80 searches done on neck breaking...

I am done with this post...otherwise it will go on longer than it took the jury...


----------



## susan tuck

Joby Becker said:


> I did not see anywhere in the trial where there were 80 searches done on neck breaking...


It came out during the testimony of computer experts brought in at the end to impeach Cindy Anthony's testimony.

Thomas: There was one day when the judge commented about a hawk that was on the window ledge, something about it eating lunch, if I recall correctly.

Jim that's really disheartening. I'm up for jury duty the 15th of this month. I am NOT looking forward to it AT ALL.


----------



## Joby Becker

susan tuck said:


> It came out during the testimony of computer experts brought in at the end to impeach Cindy Anthony's testimony.


That was 80 searches on chloroform, not neck breaking...there was one on neck breaking I heard, along with :self-defense, and hand to hand combat.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Joby Becker said:


> I did not see anywhere in the trial where there were 80 searches done on neck breaking...
> 
> I am done with this post...otherwise it will go on longer than it took the jury...


there were computer searches done on the web on neck breaking if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Joby Becker

like I said Im done now...she "probably" did it...


----------



## Thomas Jones

Joby Becker said:


> That was 80 searches on chloroform, not neck breaking...there was one on neck breaking I heard, along with :self-defense, and hand to hand combat.


84 searches for how to make chloroform and neck breaking was also searched for.

thats crazy about that hawk btw 

Also when the first verdict was read that she was not guilty her parents got up and left. Tells me they think there guilty


----------



## Randy Allen

Minimum....should'a been manslaughter.
That was on the table too.

Innocent of all charges.....hard to believe.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Thomas Jones said:


> Also when the first verdict was read that she was not guilty her parents got up and left. Tells me they think there guilty


Or maybe they thought there might be some unhappy reaction aimed at them and preferred to avoid conflict.

Laura


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Joby Becker said:


> poor example but here goes..
> 
> They find my dog's skeleton in the dump, with her collar and tag on her, and some mail from my house..and the bag had duct tape on it, and the dog is taped into a bundle
> 
> they investigate it, they talk to my neighbors who say the dog hasnt been seen for 6 months, but they smelled something terrible in my shed 5 months ago..they find the same duct tape in my house and it matches up perfectly to the peice on the dog, that had MY fingerprints on it..
> 
> I deny the whole thing....
> 
> Is that proof that I killed my dog?


It's good enough for me. What do we need a photo of you standing over the dead dog with a bloody bat or brick in your hand to convict today?


----------



## Thomas Jones

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Or maybe they thought there might be some unhappy reaction aimed at them and preferred to avoid conflict.
> 
> Laura


If I genuinely thought my child was innocent I would stick there with her and offer support, if I was disgusted(which is how they looked) I'd do what they did. 

You could be right too though none of us probably know exactly what happened but to me thats the way it looked


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Thomas Jones said:


> If I genuinely thought my child was innocent I would stick there with her and offer support, if I was disgusted(which is how they looked) I'd do what they did.


Me too. 

Laura


----------



## Wayne Dodge

I gotta go with Joby on this one, they did not prove that Casey killed her daughter or was even involved in the murder, it was ALL circumstantial. If you looked at the “evidence” that was given it was all a matter of opinion not fact.

I’ve heard the responses here yet you missed crucial aspects of the rebuttal in the fact that those searches that produced the 80 some odd searches was done by an experimental computer program and that the certified program that law enforcement used only found 1 search. The different gases that where found were disputed by multiple experts all stating different findings, all saying it was their opinion never fact. All the gases that are being talked about are found in the normal atmosphere, and most of the experts stated there was not an abnormal level of anything other then gasoline in that trunk. 

I did not listen to all the talk by the media as I had it recorded on the DVR and just hit fast forward unless the actual trial was on. I was not predisposed to others opinions and simply drew my own. Casey killed her daughter, yet that is my opinion, it was never proved in any way. In our system the government has to prove that you are guilty, you do not have to prove your innocence. I would have voted as not guilty also as that is the non-emotional factual based decision.

Just my take though….


----------



## Bob Scott

My churning gut tells me she did it but no judicial system is perfect. Our system has to prove "Beyond a reasonable doubt" that she was guilty. It didn't accomplish that.
Bottom line in this case was the defense did a better job then the prosecution.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Bob Scott said:


> My churning gut tells me she did it but no judicial system is perfect. Our system has to prove "Beyond a reasonable doubt" that she was guilty. It didn't accomplish that.
> Bottom line in this case was the defense did a better job then the prosecution.


Do you think she would have been found guilty 10 or 20 years ago with what was presented today? Sometimes I think the juries asking for to much nowadays? To much CSI tv?


----------



## Joby Becker

Chris McDonald said:


> Do you think she would have been found guilty 10 or 20 years ago with what was presented today? Sometimes I think the juries asking for to much nowadays? To much CSI tv?


It just heard the same thing on tv...LOL..

All I can say is that ALL of the evidence was pretty well refuted, that left alot of doubt for me...the jury was holding the prosecution to a high standard, as they should.


----------



## Bob Scott

Chris McDonald said:


> Do you think she would have been found guilty 10 or 20 years ago with what was presented today? Sometimes I think the juries asking for to much nowadays? To much CSI tv?


Good point but go back that many yrs to the OJ trial. It was the LAPD's idiot tactics with the gloves that helped sway that one. 
The prosecution AND the defense is/should be better prepared today.
I do agree about to much CSI.
A number of my wife's family are prosecuting attorneys for St. Louis County and surrounding areas. All have commented that those tv series are giving false ideas about how easy it is to prove innocent or guilty.
Science is fantastic but it's still people that will either move it forward or **** it up.


----------



## susan tuck

Chris McDonald said:


> Do you think she would have been found guilty 10 or 20 years ago with what was presented today? Sometimes I think the juries asking for to much nowadays? To much CSI tv?


 
Exactly. I think 10 years ago she would have been found guilty of capital murder. Nowadays people seem to think there must be a smoking gun, finger prints, DNA and a video tape to in order to determine someone's guilt or innocence.


----------



## Wayne Dodge

Here is my question… can anyone tell me based on the evidence how, where or by whom she was killed. No one can prove who was the last one with her, no one can prove how she died, no one can prove where she died, no one knows anything, everyone speculates as to how it happened. 

The tape was found in the “proximity” of the little girl, one piece was I think six feet away another was on her clothes and the third was caught in her hair by her jaw. They say that they “think” the tape held her mandible in place during decomposition yet that’s not where it was found.

The chloroform found in the trunk was present yet at normal atmospheric levels, the prosecutor said it was “much higher” yet could not say how much higher.

Not one DNA sample could be found in the trunk that could be proven came from a dead body, a hair was found yet they couldn’t say whether the hair fell off a live or dead body. They could not prove a body was in the trunk at all, it was all speculation.

The medical examiner could not say how she died, only that she ‘thought” it was homicide based upon circumstantial evidence and her past experience.

The body was reported found in August, yet the Sheriffs Office ignored the phone call as fraud. Later to be found in the spot the guy said it was in November I think.

Both of her parents where caught in lies multiple times while on the stand under oath.

There is no evidence for anything, we speculate based upon Caseys actions once her daughter went missing that she must have done it yet hell her story has just as much circumstantial evidence to support it as any other because there is no evidence except a body.

I think in my heart that she did it, I do, yet unless we can prove that she did she must be let go, of this I am proud to live in the country that I do. It is not a system that is without flaw yet I think it is the best this world has to offer at this point. Everything above is how I recall it, I don’t have the evidence in front of me so if I am misinformed please spell it out for me.


----------



## Thomas Jones

how upset is america gonna be when this bitch(I can say that on a dog forum right) is pregnant in a year.


----------



## Thomas Jones

mind=blown

http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/06/casey-anthony-porn-movie-vivid-entertainment-xxx-movie-lawyer-offer/

not a link to porn


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Thomas Jones said:


> how upset is america gonna be when this bitch(I can say that on a dog forum right) is pregnant in a year.


Probably not as upset as we will be when she's making millions off the TV, movie and book deals she's going to get.


----------



## susan tuck

Or it could go the other way. She might appreciate the gift of a second chance the jury handed her, grow up, learn to accept responsibility, stop lying, and go on to do great and compassionate things for her fellow man using the money she earns from the book and made for TV movie deals that are sure to come. 

One things for sure, if you can hide a body until the remains become skeletonized then toss it, you'll get away with murder, because evidently in this country people now require evidence like they see on CSI TV shows in order to convict.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Rumor is...ABC television paid her 200K. Also, she's asking for money from Orange county to pay for her defense. Baez denies any media, book or movie deals in the future. Another lie.


----------



## Howard Knauf

susan tuck said:


> Or it could go the other way. She might appreciate the gift of a second chance the jury handed her, grow up, learn to accept responsibility, stop lying, and go on to do great and compassionate things for her fellow man using the money she earns from the book and made for TV movie deals that are sure to come.
> .


 I wish I had your optimistic mind. To me, she's a heartless beotch whether she did it or not. She'll skip happily through life...then hand in hand with OJ through hell.


----------



## jeremy anderson

Gotta do it :lol:


----------



## John Dickinson

^^ that's not right :lol:


----------



## susan tuck

nevermind no point in rehashing this stuff.


----------



## Thomas Jones

she's already been spotted at a club


----------



## tracey schneider

Howard Knauf said:


> Rumor is...ABC television paid her 200K. Also, she's asking for money from Orange county to pay for her defense. Baez denies any media, book or movie deals in the future. Another lie.



They are asking for MORE money, the citizens of Florida are already paying $17k towards her defense.

http://www.cfnews13.com/article/news/2011/january/200134/Casey-Anthony%E2%80%99s-defense-awarded-$17K


----------



## Ben Thompson

I would take anything Nancy Grace and Bill O'reilly types say with a very large grain of salt. Nancy Grace is a ambulance chaser and has a agenda. A axe to grind. Nancy Grace is a angry angry woman I can see it in her face. People like her select these cases and get everyone all worked up about how we gotta blame this or that for a not guilty verdict. Theres tons of cases going on everyday somewhere in the world. They just selected this one because they knew it would get people all worked up and sell tons of news.


----------



## susan tuck

Sentencing: 

The defense wanted all four convictions for lying to law enforcement to be rolled into one, claiming double jeopardy. The judge rejected that claim, and sentenced her to 1 year per charge, each to run consecutively, the maximum. 

You should see her face, she looks sulky and pissed off that she doesn't get to walk away scott free today, she's such a douche.


----------



## Howard Knauf

The charge of lying to officers (obstruction/ resisting w/o violence) is a misdemeanor with a 364 day sentence. The judge gave her the max on all four counts.

Lets see....misdemeanor in one hand...capital murder in the other. Think I'll lie to the po-lice.


----------



## susan tuck

I guess it all means she has maybe another month of time to serve. She looked so pissed off about it. Unbelievable.


----------



## Howard Knauf

She can afford to be pissed off now. It's the indignant look that torques me off.


----------



## susan tuck

Howard: It sounded like the prosecution wants her to pay court costs and investigation costs at least with regards to the 4 charges of which she was convicted? If so, I sure hope they can, and I hope they can do something so that those costs will be taken off the top of any money she makes, especially considering the book deals, interview deals and movie deals that I am sure she will accept.


----------



## Howard Knauf

There's a Florida state statute that allows us to recover costs of investigation. When we get a guy that runs from us and it takes 10 guys, 10 vehicles, a helicopter, ambulance/fire medics (If needed) all that stuff is factored in restitution that the judge around here usually awards us. In this case, Baez is gonna scream bloody murder (Ironic, I know...) about the costs if the state requests it for the entire trial. Kind of fitting in my mind. She was found not guilty but she's guilty of something involving her own child one way or the other.


----------



## Joby Becker

release date...July 13, 2011


----------



## tracey schneider

Someone in Florida please explain... how is her release date this month??

Florida says an inmate can gain UP TO 85% gain time but they MUST serve at least 85%... for four years that would be 40.8 months.... 

My understanding she is only responsible for what she is guilty... and that was $1000 per offense, $4000

t


----------



## Keith Earle

They gave
Her credit for time already served she was been in over 3 years in protected status so that, s why she walks next week


----------



## Keith Earle

She made money from abc , but owes a lot state going after costs, and IRS going after taxes on money from abc.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Joby Becker said:


> release  date...July 13, 2011



This was what triggered that outraged offended look?! Yow.... :-#




eta



Howard Knauf said:


> It's the indignant look that torques me off.



Yeah, that.


----------



## tracey schneider

Keith Earle said:


> They gave
> Her credit for time already served she was been in over 3 years in protected status so that, s why she walks next week


but she was first arrested in July 08... thats only 36 months, not 40.8 months... which is 85% of 48


----------



## Keith Earle

She got extra good time because of protective status. Locked up23 hrs a day from what they are saying on local tv


----------



## tracey schneider

Thank you!


----------



## jeremy anderson

Thomas Jones said:


> she's already been spotted at a club


:-o :razz:


----------



## Howard Knauf

She's not mandated to serve 85% of her time. The judge has discretion on how to handle her sentence. Historically...Misdemeanor charges will get you time served, probation, house arrest, a fine etc...not usually jail time. Being as she was in jail you might as well call that the sentence which would have been maximum for the four misdemeanor convictions.

We arrested a guy the other day that had 85 pages of criminal history and he's still walking among us.


----------



## susan tuck

Connie Sutherland said:


> This was what triggered that outraged offended look?! Yow.... :-#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that.


 
oh no, no, no....poor put upon Casey expected to be released TODAY - hence her outraged and offended look. After all - she has things to do and people to see........strike while the irons hot, get that money, and think of all the partying and hot body contests the poor thing missed out on....So what that she lied to the police, wasted their time in looking for a baby she knew was dead all along and cost the tax payers scads of money, obviously it's no skin off her nose, it's all about her now.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I'm sure someone will know the answer to this. She's been tried, and found not guilty. So if she goes out bar hopping, gets drunk, and admits to everyone there that she actually did kill her baby, gives details, etc can anything at all be done about it that this point?

With her partying habit, I'm betting the truth will come out at some point, she'll get drunk/stoned enough to be stupid enough to start bragging about how she got away with it, and all the money she's making off of it.


----------



## susan tuck

I wonder what she did for money during the 2 years she claimed she was working for Universal as an Event Coordinator?


----------



## Keith Earle

She never worked so she did not get paid that,s why she stole. Fr friends and family


----------



## susan tuck

I know she didn't work, which is why I was asking what she did for money. How is someone able to freeload off her parents, go out partying all the time, and still afford gas, clothes, etc.for more than two years?????? IF her parents and her friends thought she was working, then they would expect her to pay for some shit - oh that's right, she probably told all of them a sad sack story about how all her money went for child care (non existant nanny), so she was able to mooch away.

What a bunch of saps and suckers. She sure knew how to play them!


----------



## Howard Knauf

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I'm sure someone will know the answer to this. She's been tried, and found not guilty. So if she goes out bar hopping, gets drunk, and admits to everyone there that she actually did kill her baby, gives details, etc can anything at all be done about it that this point?


I'm pretty positive double jeopardy applies here. The best they could do it charge her with a crime like illegally disposing of human remains or something like that. Then again.....anything she says to someone else could be construed as heresay. Her being intoxicated at the time means that what she says is easily explained away. Besides that...there's no evidence she did it. And...she's already seen the states evidence in this trial. I'm sure the state didn't withhold anything like an investigator would to confirm if it's truth or a lie.

She's pretty much golden now unless someone whacks her.


----------



## Randy Allen

Not outside the realms of possibilities Howard.

She'd be grievously missed by all I'm sure.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

I wouldn't mind seeing her swim with the gators. :twisted: Evil Skank!


----------



## tracey schneider

> Dear Judge Eaton: Now that Casey Anthony has been found not guilty of murder, if there is any hard evidence found in the future proving she did murder her baby, can she be retried or is that considered double jeopardy? -- Mike
> The double jeopardy clause of the Fifth Amendment of the U.S. Constitution provides, “Nor shall any person be subject for the same offense to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb.” The state is forever barred from prosecuting Casey Anthony for any of the offenses arising from the charges contained in the indictment. -- Judge O.H. Eaton
> 
> Read more: http://www.wesh.com/casey-anthony-extended-coverage/28464719/detail.html#ixzz1RSHsA6Kk


----------



## Howard Knauf

I wonder if that includes lesser offenses not originally stated in the indictment, or related offenses that were not named in the prosecution?

I think that's how they got what's his face for tax evasion.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Howard Knauf said:


> ... I think that's how they got what's his face for tax evasion.


Al Capone?


----------



## Howard Knauf

Connie Sutherland said:


> Al Capone?


 Yea. Him. That's his face


----------



## Bob Scott

Howard Knauf said:


> Yea. Him. That's his face


He went crazy in prison from syphilis then died of heart faliure.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Bob Scott said:


> He went crazy in prison from syphilis then died of heart faliure.



That'll learn 'im.:-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Bob Scott said:


> He went crazy in prison from syphilis then died of heart faliure.


The looong arm of the IRS ... :-o


----------



## Maren Bell Jones




----------



## Thomas Jones

Bob Scott said:


> He went crazy in prison from syphilis then died of heart faliure.


you can get more with a kind word and a gun than you can with just a kind word. 

and wtf is dexter I have never heard of him but I don't watch a lot of TV. Have thought about just getting rid of the satelite


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

"Dexter" is a pretty dark drama with a touch of black humor about a seemingly mild mannered forensic scientist named Dexter who moonlights as a vigilante killer of killers. Brilliant show. I don't have Showtime, so I'm only caught up through season 4. :-(


----------



## Thomas Jones

i gotta catch that on netflix


----------



## Melissa Thom

Thomas Jones said:


> i gotta catch that on netflix


Yes, you really should. 

I feel terrible that justice will never be seen for this child. I also am angry that this family is going to likely become millionaires for their story. There are some stories that aren't worth the price.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Saw a blurb on the news last night that the SAR group who was doing the searching for Caylee is considering suing Casey. I hope they do, and I hope they win not just their costs for the search, but legal fees, and whatever else the courts can award above and beyond.

The more people that woman duped who sue her, the less money she will have to party with once she turns her daughters death into a paycheck.


----------



## susan tuck

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Saw a blurb on the news last night that the SAR group who was doing the searching for Caylee is considering suing Casey. I hope they do, and I hope they win not just their costs for the search, but legal fees, and whatever else the courts can award above and beyond.
> 
> The more people that woman duped who sue her, the less money she will have to party with once she turns her daughters death into a paycheck.


I really hope they are able to do this.

Looks like there is a possibility of a Caylee's Law now in Florida and other states in response to Casey not having reported the child as missing:
http://www.miamiherald.com/2011/07/07/2304162/lawmakers-push-for-caylees-law.html


----------



## tracey schneider

=D>=D>=D>=D> FOR BOTH OF THE LAST TWO POSTS...


----------



## Thomas Jones

Maren Bell Jones said:


> "Dexter" is a pretty dark drama with a touch of black humor about a seemingly mild mannered forensic scientist named Dexter who moonlights as a vigilante killer of killers. Brilliant show. I don't have Showtime, so I'm only caught up through season 4. :-(


thank you. Great show


----------



## Howard Knauf

Nice Huh? I'm a BIG fan! Been watching it since it started. Some real nail biters in the series.


----------



## Joby Becker

been there from the start...
This was our "theme" Xmas Tree last Xmas...


----------



## Howard Knauf

That's just wrong.


----------



## Joby Becker

Howard Knauf said:


> That's just wrong.


bones, bags o blood (candy) needles, skulls and knives...and all the main characters..

my favorite season was #2 still I think,,,I liked the Sgt. Doakes character

I like this show alot, normally we do not even watch it every week...

I have found (for me) this show is better if you watch the entire season over a one or two day period...


----------



## susan tuck

And just who in the hell paid for THIS? 

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/52205503-68/story.csp

So now she needs a police escort AND a plane trip to Ohio too? Who is footing the bill? Haven't the tax payers of Florida suffered enough? Why can't she be responsible for her own safety? Why is she afforded special treatment? :evil:
http://abcnews.go.com/US/casey_anth...vide-protection-leaves-jail/story?id=14050196


----------



## Keith Earle

From local reports she went to Purto Rico , her lawyer has family there


----------



## David Frost

susan tuck said:


> And just who in the hell paid for THIS?
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/52205503-68/story.csp
> 
> So now she needs a police escort AND a plane trip to Ohio too? Who is footing the bill? Haven't the tax payers of Florida suffered enough? Why can't she be responsible for her own safety? Why is she afforded special treatment? :evil:
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/casey_anth...vide-protection-leaves-jail/story?id=14050196


The SO only escorted her to her waiting vehicle. They did not escort her to her location. The Sheriff said they would not provide security unless there was a specific threat. They they would do the same for her as any citizen.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck

David Frost said:


> The SO only escorted her to her waiting vehicle. They did not escort her to her location. The Sheriff said they would not provide security unless there was a specific threat. They they would do the same for her as any citizen.
> 
> DFrost


Thanks David, I feel better knowing that. 

I understand the public's frustration, but on the other hand, the jury found her not guilty, so that's all she wrote as far as that goes. The only thing the public succeeds in doing when they "picket" her is cost the taxpayers more money.


----------



## Thomas Jones

seems like I read somewhere that people(fools) were donating money to her I'm not certain on that though


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Keith Earle said:


> From local reports she went to Purto Rico , her lawyer has family there


A tropical climate is a good choice for her. Help get her prepared for the climate in the place she'll spend eternity!


----------



## Bob Scott

Who knows what's rumor and what isn't but I've "heard" that she's already signed a million dollar contract for an interview with one of the major TV stations.
Life ain't fair folks!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Bob Scott said:


> Who knows what's rumor and what isn't but I've "heard" that she's already signed a million dollar contract for an interview with one of the major TV stations.
> Life ain't fair folks!


Hey Bob

It's partly our fault. A TV network will pay a murderer a million bucks because we'll watch the crap and it gets ratings. If we all ignore and boycott the interviews and books and movies etc.
She'll fade into obscurity for the rest of her life and hopefully
die lonely and broke


----------



## Bob Scott

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Bob
> 
> It's partly our fault. A TV network will pay a murderer a million bucks because we'll watch the crap and it gets ratings. If we all ignore and boycott the interviews and books and movies etc.
> She'll fade into obscurity for the rest of her life and hopefully
> die lonely and broke



One can only wish! SIIIIIIIIIGH!!


----------

